# Tracking Training.



## samuelsmiles

Here's Maggie practicing her tracking this morning. This is probably only her tenth track, so very pleased that she now understands what we are doing. I'll be adding 3 or 4 items with the treats inside/under for the next tracks, and then getting her (hopefully) to lie down to indicate she has found each item. 

[youtube_browser]MhVHdDTWjX0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## samuelsmiles

Fantastic story; love the map showing the route taken.

*Police dog catches car thief after tracking him for TWO MILES through woods and over fields.*


----------



## Cleo38

I love tracking, it's one of my fave things. Roxy really enjoys it & picked up article indication really quickly


----------



## Jenny Olley

Very nice Maggie.


----------



## samuelsmiles

Jenny Olley said:


> Very nice Maggie.


Thank you.  I've tracked with my other Border collie, Percy, for about 3 years now and he's very quick with his work (sometimes too quick) but I've only been working with Maggie for a couple of weeks now and she tracks at a much steadier pace which I like.

What would be a good way to steady Percy down with _his _tracking? Just by giving him older tracks?


----------



## Jenny Olley

Making it more difficult may slow him down, but it might not, try putting more food on. We have a very fast lab that has just started training with us, we are slowing her down using sardines, loads of them. It all depends on the dog and why they are going fast, but increasing the food on the track is probably the easiest for you.
Are you tracking for fun or going to compete?


----------



## Cleo38

Jenny Olley said:


> Making it more difficult may slow him down, but it might not, try putting more food on. We have a very fast lab that has just started training with us, we are slowing her down using sardines, loads of them. It all depends on the dog and why they are going fast, but increasing the food on the track is probably the easiest for you.
> Are you tracking for fun or going to compete?


I had to do this with Roxy & it worked well. Now she loves getting to the articles so I am having to relook at the rest of the track


----------



## smokeybear

samuelsmiles said:


> Thank you.  I've tracked with my other Border collie, Percy, for about 3 years now and he's very quick with his work (sometimes too quick) but I've only been working with Maggie for a couple of weeks now and she tracks at a much steadier pace which I like.
> 
> What would be a good way to steady Percy down with _his _tracking? Just by giving him older tracks?


A good way of slowing dogs down is never to lay straight lines. 

Serpentines for example.


----------



## samuelsmiles

smokeybear said:


> A good way of slowing dogs down is never to lay straight lines.
> 
> Serpentines for example.


With Percy I put in plenty of 90 degree turns to slow him down and make him think/work harder on the track; he's quick and very keen. I do know that it's me that now needs to put in the practice to read exactly what they are thinking and doing, so I can help them complete their tasks.

We did successfully complete (with some gentle coaxing) a 100 meter track on tarmac tonight which slowed things down. Yes, just practice.


----------



## samuelsmiles

Jenny Olley said:


> Making it more difficult may slow him down, but it might not, try putting more food on. We have a very fast lab that has just started training with us, we are slowing her down using sardines, loads of them. It all depends on the dog and why they are going fast, but increasing the food on the track is probably the easiest for you.
> *Are you tracking for fun or going to compete*?


Absolutely for fun. Although I do love doing both working trials and the sheep herding with them, so we'll just keep practicing these and see if at any point we're good enough to do it competitively.


----------



## Jenny Olley

Dogs do enjoy tracking, for whatever reason you are doing it, I am just working my young dog through tracking, and really enjoying watching him learn. They look so happy when they have completed it. Going tracking on stubble today, that's what our next comp is on, or rolled plough if the stubbles gone.

In order for a change of speed in the way he tracks to take place, he needs to slow down mentally in addition to physically, sometimes dogs track fast because they get themselves in a flap.


----------



## samuelsmiles

Jenny Olley said:


> Dogs do enjoy tracking, for whatever reason you are doing it, I am just working my young dog through tracking, and really enjoying watching him learn. They look so happy when they have completed it. Going tracking on stubble today, that's what our next comp is on, or rolled plough if the stubbles gone.
> 
> In order for a change of speed in the way he tracks to take place, he needs to slow down mentally in addition to physically, sometimes dogs track fast because they get themselves in a flap.


I hope practice went well today, and he/she didn't get in a flap.


----------



## Jenny Olley

samuelsmiles said:


> I hope practice went well today, and he/she didn't get in a flap.


Great thanks, luckily Archie doesn't do flap on the track, my old dog did, but that was my fault, as I didn't really understand about tracking when I taught her. She taught me so much, and lucky boy Archie is feeling the benefit.

Just rereading what I wrote it is quite misleading, I was talking generally, not about my fella.


----------



## samuelsmiles

This time it's Percy getting some tracking practice. The first leg heads up to the tree on the horizon for 100 yards. It took him a while to settle but the second leg was much better with a couple of articles indicated, keeping to the track; the second turn which was very pleasing.

I was very happy with the last leg, especially when the intruding little dog came to see what was happening - no reaction from Percy. There was also quite a stiff breeze blowing over the field so it was a very good test for him and me. 

[youtube_browser]nOhD8GbKDsA[/youtube_browser]


----------

